# Kickstarter: Universal Camera Strap – The Only Strap for Every Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 9, 2019)

> Cameras are an expensive bit of kit and if you like to take pictures of your outdoor adventures or urban explorations, it’s definitely a good idea to get your hands on a reliable strap to keep your kit secure on the go. With that in mind, it’s hard to look beyond this ace looking KUVRD Universal Camera Strap which is funding over on Kickstarter now. Billed as the most versatile camera strap on the market, it has been designed, built and tested just for you. No matter your style, subject or setting, this strap will perform admirably.
> Available for $55 during the Kickstarter campaign (down from the expected retail of $89), this KUVRD Universal Camera Strap on Kickstarter will be the accessory you’ve been waiting for when it comes to carrying your camera in style. It offers unparalleled functionality in its performance and boasts all manner of clever and intuitive design features which will help streamline your photo taking endeavours...



Continue reading...


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 9, 2019)

Kickstarter is my favorite online donation platform!


----------



## ivan11 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sound like a copy of a Peak Design strap.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Aug 9, 2019)

Peak design's quick connect/disconnect system is all I've needed. Three types of straps to suit your need and their top end strap is less than this


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 10, 2019)

ivan11 said:


> Sound like a copy of a Peak Design strap.



Peak design uses additional disk & loop to connect the strap's end to the camera, while KUVRD's doesn't.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 10, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Peak design uses additional disk & loop to connect the strap's end to the camera, while KUVRD's doesn't.


highly recommended, It saved me more than once when one of my cameras accidentally disconnected from the strap end.
i normally hook the safety leash to the D-ring part of the shoulder strap, not like shown on the photo.







Amazon.com: Camera Tether Safety Strap for DSLR Cameras by Altura Photo (2 Pack): Clothing


Amazon.com: Camera Tether Safety Strap for DSLR Cameras by Altura Photo (2 Pack): Clothing



www.amazon.com


----------



## Kannon (Aug 10, 2019)

The fastener will scratch m'any cameras classic or current'


----------



## PGSanta (Aug 11, 2019)

Kannon said:


> The fastener will scratch m'any cameras classic or current'



Depends on what it’s made out of, but that looks like a strong possibility.


----------



## pwp (Aug 11, 2019)

I went through an unreasonably large number of straps before arriving at Peak Design. I've got about six of them. To me Peak Design is the Holy Grail of camera straps. There's just nothing better.

-pw


----------



## Kannon (Aug 11, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Depends on what it’s made out of, but that looks like a strong possibility.



It is made of 'anodized aluminium alloy 6061'. And pretty big. They probably tested it, but if it scratches your Leica....


----------



## lglass12189 (Aug 15, 2019)

"Universal" really? Nothing will replace a BlackRapid or similar strap type for pros who need real camera base connection when using 2 cameras and the ability to connect to the lens plate of a super telephoto.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2019)

I use a Black Rapid with an extra set of connections, one screwed in to the base of the camera and the second in to the tripod foot of a telephoto, to spread the load and act as security if one fails. I like the idea of a back-up connection.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 27, 2019)

I like how they put this out there as if it’s the weak point in the design.


----------



## magarity (Aug 27, 2019)

It's way too skinny, like the freebie straps tossed in with a new camera. I prefer a really wide one to distribute weight over the shoulder. Notice in the demo video no one has a large lens.


----------

